# Race Valeting - Ltd Ed 406 Coupe Full Correction & De-badge Part 1



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Todays job was a ltd edition black 406 hdi coupe this was booked in for a full correction and engine detail and also to de-badge the Peugeot & 406 badges.

The car was dropped off at mine yesterday afternoon so I cracked on yesterday and got it washed and clayed ready for some correction today.

Heres some pics on arrival:































































































































Firstly the wheels were cleaned using as smart wheels and a selection of brushes, the arches and tyres were cleaned using some g101.

Then the engine bay and all the door shuts/boot were cleaned using a swissvax style brush and some g101 then rinsed.

The car was then pre-washed with some citrus tfr and then rinsed, then the car was foamed using a g101 mix to help remove any old protection this was left to dwell for a few mins then rinsed.

I then de-badged the 2 badges on the boot lid using a hair dryer and some tardis to remove the glue residue.

Before:



















After



















All that was needed now was to was polish the remaining marks out.

Then the car was washed using 2bm using some megs gold class shampoo and a wool mitt, this was then rinsed with an open ended hose and left and not dried due to claying the car next.

It was clayed using some dodo grey clay and last touch as a lube.

Before:










After:



















All washed and ready to be finished tomorrow:














































Went round with the PTG to get some readings ready for the machining tomorrow, It was evident that the car had been in a rear ender as both rear quarters had sanding marks under the paint and paint readings all over the place on the back, the rest of the car was reading between 120-147.



















That was it for yesterday, now for some correction work today and feeling like crap with a cold I have just called it a day at 3:30 and will get the rest finished tomorrow.

I did a few test patches to find out a good combo, again got out the menzerna ip on a high gloss cutting pad and then finished down using some menz final finish on a high gloss finishing pad.

Heres some pics









































































some more scratches


















































































50/50's


















































































Corrected:





































The rest will be finished tomorrow but pretty happy with the results so far today.

As usual all comments welcome.

Time taken today 5 1/2 hrs

Now for todays work.

The car was wiped down this morning from the dew and then I got on with finishing the correction that I had left to do.

Once all the correction was done the car was given an IPA wipe down to remove all the oils from the polish and then lime prime'd via the pc.

Then with the clouds darkening I got out the Dodo purple haze and applied it to the whole car and then went round buffing off.

I then went and dressed all the tyres with some cg new look trim gel and the arches also, the windows were cleaned using megs glass cleaner, the exhaust tip with megs nxt metal polish.

Then I applied another coat of purple haze and let it cure for 25 mins then buffed off just in time as it started to spit with rain.

I then gave the interior a quick hoover out and a wipe down and then dressed the engine bay with some ag bumper and trim care.




























Finally the car was given a spritz of duragloss 952

Heres the final pics:



































































































































































A couple of signs of poor bodyshop work also 
Notice the overspray in the middle of the bumper below the boot badge









Also a couple of paint runs


















Total time for the detail was 12 hrs :thumb:

Paul​


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking good Paul.:thumb:

Had a 3.0 SE coupe when they first came out, one of the best specced cars I've had.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice work so far mate. debadge makes a world of difference to the overall look. and you got a nice day by the looks of it you jammy so and so!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice work Paul :thumb:

Look forward to seeing the finished results


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

looking forward to picking it up tomorrow afternoon about 4ish ... can't wait pics look great


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

hoggers said:


> looking forward to picking it up tomorrow afternoon about 4ish ... can't wait pics look great


Hi Ben,

Glad your happy with it so far, Its coming along nicely and will be even better tomorrow once its all corrected and cleansed/waxed


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow what a turnaround! Looks ace so far:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, 

looking forward to getting it finished tomorrow now.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

looking good so far, nice to see you on the club forum also :thumb: looking forward to the results


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Paul, owner will faint when he sees it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

All finished now just uploading the pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

All finished pics now on the thread.

Thanks for reading Paul


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

stunning transformation :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

hoggers said:


> looking forward to picking it up tomorrow afternoon about 4ish ... can't wait pics look great


Think I recognise you from pug306.net!

Car looks great, Wheels are far too small though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Think I recognise you from pug306.net!
> 
> Car looks great, Wheels are far too small though!


Yes mate thats me, I have the 306 on gti 180 wheel in the background of some of the pics :thumb:


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

So who's car is the 406? It has your plate on it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> So who's car is the 406? It has your plate on it!


The 406 is owned by Ben, But im also on 306.net lol getting muddled up


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work. One of the best looking cars on the road has just been made to look a bit better. But I may be a bit biased.:thumb:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Paul the car looks stiunning! leaving in a mo be down just after 4.

I used to own a 306 hdi and had the same private plate on it - thats where you recognise it from!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

hoggers said:


> Paul the car looks stiunning! leaving in a mo be down just after 4.
> 
> I used to own a 306 hdi and had the same private plate on it - thats where you recognise it from!


Thanks Ben,

I'll see you in a bit :thumb:

Thought It was a bit strange :lol:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

Max M4X WW said:


> Think I recognise you from pug306.net!
> 
> Car looks great, Wheels are far too small though!


i agree wheels are tiny but its being dropped 25mm which should hepl fill them out but im not into aftermarket wheels to be honest!

and yes i was a 306 owner. i had a blue 3dr hdi but liked the prestige of the coupe:driver:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning turn around mate, very well done!! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top correction.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job as usual Paul.

Some nice correction and 50/50 shots.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work there were loads of swirls on there, looking like new now


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning turn around Paul well done.:thumb:


----------



## hoggers (Sep 21, 2008)

it is stunning, very impressed, cheers paul


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats what confused me, I swore the car I saw with the plate on was a 3dr lol!

Find some bigger pug wheels!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Great turn around, I love those reflection shots. Always had a soft spot for these cars.

Sveneng


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice correction!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looked great chap! WD. looked slightly better in the metal than in the pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> looked great chap! WD. looked slightly better in the metal than in the pics


Thanks Barry,

The owner thought it was liking getting a brand new car again when he collected it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Barry,
> 
> The owner thought it was liking getting a brand new car again when he collected it.


nothing better than seeing a happy chappy!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work paul.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

nice reading this :thumb: and good job


----------

